

Forget Anonymous: Evidence Suggests GOP Hacked, Stole 2004 Election - atdt
http://www.benzinga.com/news/11/07/1789905/forget-anonymous-evidence-suggests-gop-hacked-stole-2004-election#ixzz1Ssy99Dmv

======
eli
No, the evidence does not suggest that. At best, it asserts that it may have
been possible. There is no evidence that it happened.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
Harvey Wasserman, who wrote a book on the stolen 2004 election, explained that
the combination of computer hacking, ballot destruction, and the discrepancy
between exit polling (which showed a big Kerry win in Ohio) and the "real"
vote tabulation, all point to one answer: the Republicans stole the 2004
election.

"The 2004 election was stolen. There is absolutely no doubt about it. A 6.7%
shift in exit polls does not happen by chance. And, you know, so finally, we
have irrefutable confirmation that what we were saying was true and that every
piece of the puzzle in the Ohio 2004 election was flawed," Wasserman said.

~~~
jimlast
One guy making a claim and exit poll discrepancies do not equal evidence.

~~~
trevelyan
[http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2004/11/19/...](http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2004/11/19/VOTERFRAUD.TMP)

------
emit_time_n3rgy
Greg Palast has been someone worth looking into when it comes to these issues

<http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programmes/newsnight/3956129.stm>

<http://www.gregpalast.com/2004/>

<http://www.gregpalast.com/store/?id=13>

------
glimcat
Unless that's a time machine in your pocket, the only thing useful to take
away from this in 2011 is that we should work towards more open and
accountable voting methods in the future.

------
burgerbrain
I feel like I've just been teleported half a decade back in time.

------
jimlast
This is just ridiculous.

